# Comedy movies A - Z



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A - American Pie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

B - Blazing Saddles


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

C - Curse of the Pink Panther


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D - Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

E- employee of the month


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

F - Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

G - Groundhog Day


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

H - How High


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

I- I heart huckabees


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

J - Just One Of The Guys


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

K- kung foo panda


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

L - Lady's man


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

M- Ms. Doubtfire


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

N - Next Friday


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

O- over the hedge


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

P - The Pink Panther


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Q - Quest for the Egg Salad


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

R-Romancing the stone


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

S - Still Smokin'


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

T - Turner & Hooch


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

U - Undercover Brother


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

V - Valley Girl


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

W-Wallace and Gromit


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

X- X's & O's


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Y-Yes Man


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Z - Zoolander


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

A - Airplane!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

B-Bad news bears


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

C - Caddyshack


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

D-Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

E - Ernest goes to Jail


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

F - Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

G - Get Smart


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

H - His Girl Friday


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I - I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

J - The Jerk


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

K - King Ralph


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Ladykillers, The


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

M - Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

N - National Lampoon's European Vacation


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

O - Operation Dumbo Drop


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

P - Penelope


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Q - Quick Change


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

R- Run Ronnie Run


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

S-Slip Shot


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

T - The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

U - Undertaking Betty


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

V-Very Brady Sequel,A


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

W - Wedding Singer, My GF is in that movie!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

X-X-Files


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Y - Yellowbeard


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Z - Zorro the Gay Blade


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A - Animal House


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

B-Blues Brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

C - City Slickers


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

D - Daddy Daycare


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

E - Encino Man


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

F - Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

G-Going Berserk


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

H-Haunted Honeymoon


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I - I Married an Axe Murderer


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kindergarden Cop


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

L - Little Darlings


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Monkey Business


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

N - National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-One Crazy Summer


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

P - Penelope


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quick change


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

R - Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Some like it hot


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

T - The Freshman


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Used Cars


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

V - Visit to a Small Planet


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Wagons East


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

X - X's & O's


----------

